# 01/20 Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350986265030774785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350895667632353294

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350503080689885185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350964707587469316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350925867107586050


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350835274679427072


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Card wise, very much a filler episode. What will be more interesting is what they do between all of the matches.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a very enticing episode. I like Avalon and Dark Order + Hangman, but those matches are more than likely going to be shit. The Cody match should be a squash match and Chaos Project are just terrible in every sense of the word. Unless something major happens then this is probably gonna be the worst Dynamite ever imo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Nyla is out so Penelope replaces her against Leyla. I like Nyla but much more interested in this one.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Penelope vs. Lelya? Now we are talking... Yes please.

I hope that Santana and Ortiz wins that Inner Circle match. If they don't then I will be pissed. They are an actual established tag team.

Rhodes vs. Avalon should be a good match. Avalon is great at bumping for others. It will probably go longer than it should.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Doesn't seem like much is going on with this episode, but with the Inauguration happening and all the news coverage that will last all night, probably for the better because everybody will be watching that instead. Having Mox wrestle again is cool, and the three way tag should be good stuff. Curious to see what happens with Dark Order and Hangman as well, and Lelya being back is good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The triple threat and Penelope/Leyla look good. Filler episode for sure though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the most underwhelming Dynamite cards I can remember. You'd hope it's just because of inauguration day and not them thinking this is a genuinely interesting lineup.

The Inner Circle match is the only thing I'm interested in and I'm _really_ hoping for a PnP win. They are against singles specialists who are bigger stars than them individually, so this should be their chance to show they are the IC's dominant team.

Cody vs. Avalon and the multi-man tag matches look like they could be on Dark. I guess we'll get Hangman's answer about joining the Dark Order.

The women's match does absolutely nothing for me. The common issue of it being two girls fighting for no reason.

'Mox in action' sounds alright, I imagine he'll be up against an undercard guy though, or surely they'd announce it?

Also, the Miro/Best Friends angle needs to END. Miro is one of their potentially biggest stars and while I had no issue with him starting slow in AEW, it's time to start using him more productively. This feud is now into its third month and he's beaten Trent and Chuck in singles matches, put Trent in an ambulance... so what is there left to do? Orange Cassidy vs. Miro...?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350926958553665538


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350926958553665538



It's what should happen, but it wouldn't be enough TV time for Cody. He went for 12 minutes against Sonny Kiss and wouldn't surprise me to see this go for around the same.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


All the posts from those AEW fans has at the nicest called this card filler. It is a shit card the assumption being said shit card is because they aren't trying as hard due to inauguration day. Don't take the interest in one match on the card (The Inner circle triple threat tag team match which is also the only one to have my interest) to magically mean people are excusing it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


Bro no one is saying this is a good card. Sometimes you will have duds like in every promotion you have ever watched before or during AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


I haven't seen anybody say its good. 

I just assume the entire country will be paying attention to Inauguration stuff and the news all day so they probably don't want to do anything huge since they'll have less viewers.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Medic said:


> It's what should happen, but it wouldn't be enough TV time for Cody. He went for 12 minutes against Sonny Kiss and wouldn't surprise me to see this go for around the same.


To be fair, Sonny is in a higher tier than Avalon in kayfabe.



Mr316 said:


> Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


Stop baiting.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If I'm TH2 I ask for my release after being booked in this match. 

Ortiz and Santana should absolutely win, but I suspect Jericho/Friedman will with Wardlow being the difference maker on the outside. I'll guess MJF pins Sammy. This is really the only announced match I give anywhere near a shit about. Won't be catching this one live for the most part.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

They just had 4 bigger shows in a row (Holiday Bash, Brodie tribute and New Year's Smash 1 & 2) so we were due for a "filler" episode.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


"Embarrassing" would be Joey Janela vs. Brandon Cutler on Dynamite. The card isn't embarrassing. Underwhelming? For sure. No one has tried to sugar coat and overly hype it up more than what it really is so far. Considering what Wednesday is, I can understand them not loading up Dynamite this week.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Putting AEW dark on your national television program because of something that is only happening in the US is a good way to lose fans outside of US.

This card isn’t a dud, it’s a disgrace.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> They just had 4 bigger shows in a row (Holiday Bash, Brodie tribute and New Year's Smash 1 & 2) so we were due for a "filler" episode.


We also got Beach Break happening 2 weeks from now which should mean that next week is a good show which builds to it. 8 - 9 times out of 10 the shows are fire IMO so I don't mind an occasional dud. I just fast forward/skip through the bad cards and find the stuff in between.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing Hangman, Mox, and PPA. Kinda a meh card overall but I imagine the Mox match will be more about what happens after than the match itself.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro no one is saying this is a good card. Sometimes you will have duds like in every promotion you have ever watched before or during AEW.


There you go. You say it’s not good but then you go on and try to defend them. There shouldn’t be any defending. The card is complete joke that shouldn’t be taking place no matter what.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> There you go. You say it’s not good but then you go on and try to defend them. There shouldn’t be any defending. The card is complete joke that shouldn’t be taking place no matter what.


Saying that duds happen in every promotion = defending the card? 

I don't like the line up this week either.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We also got Beach Break happening 2 weeks from now which should mean that next week is a good show which builds to it. 8 - 9 times out of 10 the shows are fire IMO so I don't mind an occasional dud. I just fast forward/skip through the bad cards and find the stuff in between.


Some of AEW best shows were with a weak card.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Medic said:


> It's what should happen, but it wouldn't be enough TV time for Cody. He went for 12 minutes against Sonny Kiss and wouldn't surprise me to see this go for around the same.


8 minutes and change, I’m thinking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Embarrassing card that should never be taking place on a network like TNT. Deep down AEW fans know it even if they won’t admit it.


They excuse it by saying inauguration will likely steal viewers. Just like they’ve used NBA as an excuse for shitty cards in the past. Guess what? You’re on network television. Execs aren’t going to accept excuses. Do you think GoT was allowed to just air a bullshit episode when NFL was roaring? No. You’re fucking expected to goddamn deliver, but this company loves to stop and start EVERY goddamn thing. The fucking morons in charge don’t know a fucking thing about momentum.

Now let’s see them try and defend that!


prosperwithdeen said:


> Saying that duds happen in every promotion = defending the card?
> 
> I don't like the line up this week either.


No, saying every week is an 8 or 9 as an excuse for them throwing out a 2 or 3 on network television is defending it. Each episode costs TNT, what, roughly a million towards the AEW contract. Think network execs are thinking, “Well, they’ve done just above their weekly competition, we will let them piss away our money this one time! Let’s hug it out, guys!”


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Weak ass card, only interested in the inner circle triple threat. Hopefully it's not filled with comedy 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

It's definitely a filler! I don't mind that in principle but I'd still hope for somewhat better than this. I don't want to see Chaos Project on Dynamite ideally and there's a few too many multi man matches again.

Only match I'm fully invested in is the IC three way. That has real potential. Always nice to see Mox in action, I actually think Cody/Avalon will be very entertaining and I'm looking forward to the women's match. But there's nothing riding on those three matches to be fair.

Let's hope for some storyline progression and entertaining segments!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351241875890515968

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There isnt a single thing on the entire card that would make me want to watch.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I should make the point that while this does feel like a filler show, some of AEW's better shows have come from cards that feel like filler. And ironically some of their worst are from shows they've hyped up a lot.

And for a filler show, you still have Mox and Jericho competing the show. Cody too. Wouldn't surprise me if they do a lot of angles before and after the match to get people talking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They’re going to air Brodie Lee Jr’s birthday celebration? Goddamn. Fuck this is stupid. They really don’t care to fucking blow money and opportunities.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> I hope that Santana and Ortiz wins that Inner Circle match. If they don't then I will be pissed. They are an actual established tag team.


I feel like MJF and Jericho have to win, with MJF getting the pin on Sammy by holding the tights. Shows how valuable MJF is thus validating Jericho and further pisses off Sami.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Just interested in Cody vs Avalon, the Inner Circle match and the Dark Order angle (the match is just filler)
It could be a great show, but on paper it really is filler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351241875890515968
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are we getting this. Sad situation, but I mean seriously


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> They’re going to air Brodie Lee Jr’s birthday celebration? Goddamn. Fuck this is stupid. They really don’t care to fucking blow money and opportunities.


It's like it's good they're taking care of the kid in a traumatic time. But as a viewer why do I want to see that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's like it's good they're taking care of the kid in a traumatic time. But as a viewer why do I want to see that.


Because they don’t care about the business like they need to.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess all these matches will further storylines, even though none of them sound all that interesting taken individually.

I think in order to further the storyline, Jericho and MJF will win the triple threat after MJF cheats.

Hopefully, this is the last time Brodie Jr is on Dynamite as anything but a fan. Just let him be a kid


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

No way you can say you need a second show when you have time for peter avalon, evan bourne, luthor and a birthday party on dynamite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> They excuse it by saying inauguration will likely steal viewers. Just like they’ve used NBA as an excuse for shitty cards in the past. Guess what? You’re on network television. Execs aren’t going to accept excuses. Do you think GoT was allowed to just air a bullshit episode when NFL was roaring? No. You’re fucking expected to goddamn deliver, but this company loves to stop and start EVERY goddamn thing. The fucking morons in charge don’t know a fucking thing about momentum.
> 
> Now let’s see them try and defend that!
> 
> No, saying every week is an 8 or 9 as an excuse for them throwing out a 2 or 3 on network television is defending it. Each episode costs TNT, what, roughly a million towards the AEW contract. Think network execs are thinking, “Well, they’ve done just above their weekly competition, we will let them piss away our money this one time! Let’s hug it out, guys!”


GoT had like an entire season and a half of bullshit episodes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll tune in to see Moxley, the Miro/Chuck segment (which should hopefully be entertaining), & whatever Omega and Team Taz are doing. I'll probably skip the rest.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351567595816804352
GOAT level Omega and Callis promo incoming.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351563820385267712
Darby Allin and Sting first segment alone!!! Finally. Its not looking like a complete filler episode after all with these 2 additions.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

2 eps to Beach Break
5 eps to Revolution


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> 2 weeks to Beach Break
> 5 weeks to Revolution


Such little time, and they decide to do a throwaway show to placate an 8 year old boy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Such little time, and they decide to do a throwaway show to placate an 8 year old boy.


its ironic, the kid is called -1, and you're also being a negative one


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Such little time, and they decide to do a throwaway show to placate an 8 year old boy.


I get why people are shitting on the birthday celebrations but WWE had made me so cynical as a fan with their bad practices that it is just nice to see something so wholesome in wrestling for once. This might not lead to new viewers but it is making current fans like me just like AEW that much more and breed loyalty.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

sim8 said:


> I get why people are shitting on the birthday celebrations but WWE had made me so cynical as a fan with their bad practices that it is just nice to see something so wholesome in wrestling for once. This might not lead to new viewers but it is making current fans like me just like AEW that much more and breed loyalty.


This is a fair take, but do they not breed that loyalty moreso via doing the right thing _away from the camera?_

I don’t believe they are evil, but I do believe they are a bit clueless about running such a large television show.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its ironic, the kid is called -1, and you're also being a negative one


That my friend, is one of the funniest things I've read in quite a while! 

To the point though, yes, they're doing it for his birthday... so what? It's only been about 3 weeks since his father's death and it was his main-event match to book, just as he decided on the matches for his father's tribute show. Besides, it's once a year... so what? For once, let's all put the BS aside for one day and just let this be what it is? A celebration for a child that just lost his father. Ratings won't matter. Demos won't matter. Age groups won't matter. Just as they didn't matter the day after the Brodie Lee tribute show. Here's a spoiler... that particular show had very high ratings, whereas this particular show will have very low ratings. It's practically a foregone conclusion at this point.

Most eyes, will likely be on the Joe Biden's Presidency Kiss-ass-a-thon, or a media, focused on dividing the country even further, salivating at the hope there may be violence and unrest, no matter how insignificant it may be. Since WWE can no longer use this phrase, "It's what the world is watching", seems apropos, doesn't it?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> This is a fair take, but do they not breed that loyalty moreso via doing the right thing _away from the camera?_
> 
> I don’t believe they are evil, but I do believe they are a bit clueless about running such a large television show.


Sure they do but at the same time, I don't think AEW are doing this for the praise either. Unlike when WWE do those charity video packages they love to tout.

But you have hit the nail on the head. AEW seem to be ran by genuinely nice people that want to do good but are they good at business? They made me put my hand in my pocket for PPVs and merchandise, and have me looking forward to Dynamite every week so it's a win overall for me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Sure they do but at the same time, I don't think AEW are doing this for the praise either. Unlike when WWE do those charity video packages they love to tout.
> 
> But you have hit the nail on the head. AEW seem to be ran by genuinely nice people that want to do good but are they good at business? They made me put my hand in my pocket for PPVs and merchandise, and have me looking forward to Dynamite every week so it's a win overall for me.


800k fans weekly. 100k ppv buys.

That works for now. What happens when TNT gets greedy and starts expecting more?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> 800k fans weekly. 100k ppv buys.
> 
> That works for now. What happens when TNT gets greedy and starts expecting more?


We hope AEW can deliver the goods when needed. I have faith but apart from that, nothing more we can really do. It's still early days for AEW and they just spent a year in pandemic where they actually did well to maintain their viewership. Too early to worry or write AEW off as some seem to (not you).


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I worry for Hangman Page going forward with this Dark Order thing. It was obvious that the original idea would be to build to a match between Page and Brodie, with Brodie being a credible enough opponent for him to go over on his way back up the ladder; with his passing though, they can't really keep the DO around as heels, and even if they did, there would be no one credible enough amongst the group for Page to face and get anything out of.

With the Dark Order as faces, I can no longer see him not joining the group, and that will only serve to drag him down; let's not forget that this is mainly the same faction that was in desperate need of saving before Brodie arrived, and in time it will become painfully obvious to more people that that fact has not changed.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> I worry for Hangman Page going forward with this Dark Order thing. It was obvious that the original idea would be to build to a match between Page and Brodie, with Brodie being a credible enough opponent for him to go over on his way back up the ladder; with his passing though, they can't really keep the DO around as heels, and even if they did, there would be no one credible enough amongst the group for Page to face and get anything out of.
> 
> With the Dark Order as faces, I can no longer see him not joining the group, and that will only serve to drag him down; let's not forget that this is mainly the same faction that was in desperate need of saving before Brodie arrived, and in time it will become painfully obvious to more people that that fact has not changed.


I personally think they should’ve disbanded the dark order after Brodie passed away. Without Brodie they don’t have a main event level leader and the rest of them have been portrayed as jobbers and have not won anything of note. 

Preston Vance could be a lot better unmasked and outside Dark Order. Guy has a good look and powerful move set, would be better in a tag team with Pillman than Griff Garrison is.

Anna Jay doesn’t need the Dark Order and could go and become a dominant tag team with Tay as neither are winning the women’s title soon.

Stu Grayson has potential but he will never get anywhere with UNO in tow.

John Silver is funny on BTE but if you don’t watch BTE I don’t think people will find him as funny as all he does is flex muscles and say Johnny Hungiee on dynamite. He’s similar to OC where he has a place on the show but it’s at the lower end of the card and would look stupid if he started beating credible people on the roster.

The rest of the dark order shouldn’t be on dynamite.

I just hope they don’t make Hangman the new leader of some face, dark order cowboy stable. I was hoping by this point hangman would be spiralling into a dark, alcohol induced state of depression as all his Elite friends are now Champions and he has nothing. They need to start building him into the guy that will overthrow omega, not put him on dynamite with a comedy stable.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone, other than myself of course, think Darby turns on Sting? Hell, maybe even Sting turning on Darby?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree that the matches don't look great, but there is some segments that could make for a good show overall. 


Darby and Sting being alone for the first time and possibly explaining why Sting chose Darby
Mox being in action. Likely includes a promo about his issues with Omega/Callis/GB
Omega/Callis responding to Mox and talking about Impact
Inner Circle wrestling against each other and speeding up their break up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Does anyone, other than myself of course, think Darby turns on Sting? Hell, maybe even Sting turning on Darby?


I really hope not. Darby should stay as a babyface for his entire AEW run honestly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

All of Hangman's stuff has been really nuanced, so I expect this Dark Order stuff to be the same. I don't think he's gonna join the Dark Order and become a silly frat boy


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> All of Hangman's stuff has been really nuanced, so I expect this Dark Order stuff to be the same. I don't think he's gonna join the Dark Order and become a silly frat boy


It's weird but I have been enjoying Hangman WITH the Dark Order... but I don't want him to be an actual member. Them being on good terms is fine with me, I don't want them to feud either, but Hangman works best as Hangman.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> It's weird but I have been enjoying Hangman WITH the Dark Order... but I don't want him to be an actual member. Them being on good terms is fine with me, I don't want them to feud either, but Hangman works best as Hangman.


he’s the dark horse!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll check this out after NXT tonight. I'm mainly interested to see how things start to shape up going into Revolution next month. Because as of right now, the only thing I see happening on that show for sure is Omega vs. Mox III. Everything else seems like it could go anywhere right now.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This show will pallet cleanse the Raw i watched this past Monday.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This show will pallet cleanse the Raw i watched this past Monday.


Oh, I would not go that far. That will probably take more.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good get the stupid kid segment done and over with


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Happy birthday, kid.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

At first I thought it was nice to have Brodie son on for the tribute and taking care if him and all. But HE SHOULD NOT be having segments on the damn show when so many wrestlers don't. Fuck that. Do that shit on Being the a Elite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bday segment to start lol this should make people happy to get it done quick


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad they are giving the heat to future star...LUTHER...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg fuck off luthor

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luther on the mic, do they want people to change channels?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Luther on the mic, do they want people to change channels?


They don't care.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Luther FFS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luthor cutting a promo on a child. This is gold! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay time to wrap it up


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hangman Page to join the Dark Order?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman. Nice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit who said Luther was main eventing stop spreading false info lol


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

If this had gone two minutes I was switching to NXT. Enough of-1.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is stupid. And I was one of the ones who said this COULD work if they have someone like MJF get some real heat on this. But no...Luther...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know when they said they signed Brodie's 10 year old kid, i didn't actually think he'd be on the show and actually a member of Dark Order and cutting promos and shit, its sad he lost his dad but don't start hurting the show as a nice gesture for Brodie's kid. If they have to use the kid keep it on Dark.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone notice the Dark Order entered through the babyface tunnel? In AEW lore, that makes their turn official.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dive, after dive, after dive...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Huge multi tag matches are starting to become AEW's calling card, i dunno about anyone else but these kind of matches are never entertaining to me.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Huge multi tag matches are starting to become AEW's calling card, i dunno about anyone else but these kind of matches are never entertaining to me.


Agree. Too many people to be invested in. Especially when you have people like luthor 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match belongs in 1995 WWF.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Glad that's over 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That cake had a family!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So with Brodie dying i guess that means Dark Order's never losing another match again? I mean it was nice on the tribute show to do that but this group of misfits shouldn't be constantly winning nor should they be faces.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

What a hot opener... Said noone ever


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That ending sequence was pretty nice


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun 8 man tag! Great start to the show.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Spoke too soon

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

9/10 this is AWESOMEEEEE.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Fuck this I'm changing the channel


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I enjoy silver's man crush on hangman 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please let Hangman escape this trash.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THIS IS PRO WRESTLING!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh boy, he kneeled.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Had a feeling Hangman would decline.

Left through he heel tunnel, whoa.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now just quietly write the Dark Order 📴 TV.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dark Order are now basically the Oddities when they had Sable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is actually pretty cool, helps build to Hangman’s alcohol induced sadness


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wcw meets indy garbage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Peter Avalon on the main show facing Cody? And watch it get like 20 minutes.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jericho sucking it in again

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The rest of the show should be decent glad the 8 man tag is out the way


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reaaaally hope PnP win the main event, it'd really boost them in AEW and get them in the title picture.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kyledriver said:


> Jericho sucking it in again
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> This match belongs in 1995 WWF.


*Oh, you were waiting for Doink The Clown too?*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW does very good with presenting their characters, and they do it without washed up old farts hogging spotlight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they're just redoing MJF kissing up to Cody and pretending to be his friend all over again with him and Inner Circle, yet another MJF storyline where he pretends for months on end to be a nice guy only to reveal his true intentions after a fucking year of dragging it out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Reaaaally hope PnP win the main event, it'd really boost them in AEW and get them in the title picture.


It has been nice to see even Ortiz acting less goofy lately. I would be good with a nice run from them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Oh, you were waiting for Doink The Clown too?*


They were about half a step away from that.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

I'd rather watch sinister evil doink than everyone in that first match except hangman


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

A 9 year old kid beating up your active roster and Luther getting promo and ring time

I predict 8.0 cable rating tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting wearing a Brodie tee.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can’t wait for this gimme some good content


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its still hard to take Sting seriously as this dark mysterious powerful figure with that bad receding grandpa hair that looks brown, blonde and gray, at least dye it black or something..


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

JR is doing a damn good job tonight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Sting gonna challenge Darby tonight or why they tag against Team Taz? 🤔


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is overrrrr.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

It's amazing how much better that belt looks just simply changing the strap


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My boy Darby is a star


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, after 5 weeks of Sting babysitting Darby with the bat, let's see if we get a decent explanation and continuation for this storyline.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Now just quietly write the Dark Order  TV.*


Like Retribution or herpes it just won't go away


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it just me or does Taz's son look more like Ricky Starks kid than Taz's?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Is it just me or does Taz's son look more like Ricky Starks kid than Taz's?


Looks like ricky's kid brother lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckkkk just give them a 1 on 1 “I’m your father” segment lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hook looks like a school shooter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is the little white kid Hook? Tazz' wife is white? Didn't know.*


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

If anything comes of this I hope to hell its better looking ring gear for Darby


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuckkkk just give them a 1 on 1 “I’m your father” segment lmao


From what others pointed out, I think Starks and Taz's son need to have that comversation.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby is so fucking flat on the mic. Absolutely zero conviction or presence.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cinematic Street fight confirmed! Get ready to see Darby ollie off a building onto some poor bastard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sting and Darby vs Cage and Starks in a Cinematic Street Fight?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I get what they're trying to do, but they're going to turn off the audience if Sting keeps coming out and saying one sentence per week to assume the role of Darby's mentor. I knew what the end goal was on his debut and I'm already losing interest in spite of liking both guys. The execution is so poor and creates no excitement whatsoever.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Anyone notice the Dark Order entered through the babyface tunnel? In AEW lore, that makes their turn official.


They suck though just end them


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cinematic is the only way sting will wrestle right? Don't wanna see him get hurt 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they're gonna do a cinematic street fight, they should add a third guy to Team Darby and make it Sting's match debut since he won't have to bump.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

30 minutes in and this show is thriving so far.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Another Sting segment that fell flat.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sting is a true legend! He compliments Darby perfectly, putting Darby over building a new star! Unlike old washed up Vince ass kissing farts that appear on Mondays and Fridays hogging spotlight making it about themselves.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If they're gonna do a cinematic street fight, they should add a third guy to Team Darby and make it Sting's match debut since he won't have to bump.


Have him beat the shit out of Hook while they're at it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Cinematic is the only way sting will wrestle right? Don't wanna see him get hurt
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


*Yes, it was already confirmed: Sting Will Do Cinematic Matches in AEW*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I was expecting a lot more promo content from both Sting and Darby but the segment worked.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Why don't they put Nakazawa in a black suit and sunglasses like a Yakuza guy. Better than his awful gimmick now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don Callis looks like he could kill both Young Bucks singlehandedly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That painting lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're bringing BTE comedy to TV smh. Welp least it's not as bad as Alexa on a swing and rocking horse.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Can Kenny kick the Bucks and add PnP instead


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah yes, privacy, just them 3 and everyone watching what the camera sees.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why aren't they super kicking him?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is actually a great segment. This is the most storytelling I've ever seen on AEW programming.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> They're bringing BTE comedy to TV smh. Welp least it's not as bad as Alexa on a swing and rocking horse.


Alexa segment on Raw was one of the worst things ive ever seen as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hear that click? That was me changing the channel. I hate this shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Ah yes, privacy, just them 3 and everyone watching what the camera sees.


*Callis thought he turned the camera off when he kicked the camera guy out.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So bad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks' acting somehow regresses every week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Who the f*** is this bootleg Rick Rude looking like he came straight from the Walmart 99 cent aisle?!*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great segment from the Bucks and Callis


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, did the F*cks superkick Callis?


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

tony khan needs to fire himself


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is actually a great segment. This is the most storytelling I've ever seen on AEW programming.*


Agree, even though the Bucks can't act, it's better to shave a few minutes off matches and do angle work like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Alexa segment on Raw was one of the worst things ive ever seen as a wrestling fan.


It's up there. It's just creepy in the perverse way, not the scary way


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who is this Val Venis knockoff


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Somehow Peter Avalon made his way to Dynamite. Let this be a quick squash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg is Cody actually keeping that shitty Snoop Dog remix of his theme?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm a huge child and cant stop laughing at the painting


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody weekly ego trip.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Cody weekly ego trip.


Ever since Stardust he's forever trying to prove to people he's a big star.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Somehow Peter Avalon made his way to Dynamite. Let this be a quick squash.


Of course it will be...........a 15 minute competitive squash of course.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Segment was alright, Reigns keeps his bitches in line himself tho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Cody messing with his theme song. Stop it.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Ever since Stardust he's forever trying to prove to people he's a big star.


He's been snorting too much of that stardust.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg is Cody actually keeping that shitty Snoop Dog remix of his theme?


Snoop needs to stop downgrading wrestling themes. I'm not completely shitting on him but what he did to Sasha's theme and Cody's theme are just downgrades from the old versions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And of course they find a way to give Peter Avalon a competitive match with Cody.....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg is Cody actually keeping that shitty Snoop Dog remix of his theme?


What you mean the Snoop remix is dope, he shouldn’t keep it forever though


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t understand how people are enjoying this...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I got excited for a second because I thought they were going to have great value Rude squash Cody. *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t understand how people are enjoying this...


Change the freakin channel my guy, you went into this knowing what the card was


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I know I'm alone on here but holy fuck I love PPA. I think he should stay getting squashed but dude always makes me laugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Who the f*** is this bootleg Rick Rude looking like he came straight from the Walmart 99 cent aisle?!*


Well they had Gillberg on Raw, so this is their Walmart version of Rude.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

10 minutes at least.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Change the freakin channel my guy, you went into this knowing what the card was


Just waiting for my hockey game to start.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS match is going through a break...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Never thought I’d hear a “going to commercial” voice from commentary during a Peter Avalon match.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This should already be over 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So instead of using Jade's interference to give Cody a good excuse for losing a quick match to a jobber and further their storyline, they did the AEW thing and used it as a reason to give us yet another pointless 15 minute match, rendering said interference useless.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Because of the formulaic template with picture in picture, they always have to draw out certain matches that don't really need it. Or else they go to picture in picture with nothing to show. They should restructure the show some weeks.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Just a reminder that before AEW, Peter Avalon's biggest bookings were being a personal jobber meant to look ridiculously weak.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course this is gonna go 10 plus LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> THIS match is going through a break...


Of course, in AEW every match has to be competitive and long....This is the land where jobbers take top stars to the limit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He always jobbed on Dark.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> THIS match is going through a break...


Only a year in and they’re already in WWE mode: “who cares our fans will watch anything we put on TV”. Not good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Another Sting segment that fell flat.


Better than a old fart fucking a bimbo! Better than a bunch of entitled old washed up bitches nobody cares about holding back women ready to take the ball and run with it! Better than Rey Mysterio that old washed up vanilla midget nobody cares to see when there are new rising stars to see on Smackdown! Better than Goldberg that selfish old bastard nobody wants to see champion in 2021 what a waste of time! Better than Triple H I can name 10 guys Id rather see vs Randy Orton in 2021 than that washed up old DX jobber! Better than Better than legends night get outta here Hulk Hogan you're old! And better than any old washed up fart you will see showing up in a battle royal to likely even win it, because of course that is so what they do! 

Those old washed up farts on Monday and Friday always fall flat, unlike Sting here whom still feels legendary, Sting unlike them isnt a selfish entitled old bastard hogging spotlight from the future of this buisiness


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And now there's a picture in picture break to let us know that the match will continue for at least 5 more minutes. They've learned nothing and they never will.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Because of the formulaic template with picture in picture, they always have to draw out certain matches that don't really need it. Or else they go to picture in picture with nothing to show. They should restructure the show some weeks.


Or just do a quick match go to a regular commercial


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This fucking company man, this is the equivalent of Stone Cold having a long competitive match against Crash Holly back in the day. Like how we supposed to take Cody at all seriously when he's having this much trouble putting this skinny jobber away?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Better than a old fart fucking a bimbo! Better than a bunch of entitled old washed up bitches nobody cares about holding back women ready to take the ball and run with it! Better than Rey Mysterio that old washed up vanilla midget nobody cares to see when there are new rising stars to see on Smackdown! Better than Goldberg that selfish old bastard nobody wants to see champion in 2021 what a waste of time! Better than Triple H I can name 10 guys Id rather see vs Randy Orton in 2021 than that washed up old DX jobber! Better than Better than legends night get outta here Hulk Hogan you're old! And better than any old washed up fart you will see showing up in a battle royal to likely even win it, because of course that is so what they do!
> 
> Those old washed up farts on Monday and Friday always fall flat, unlike Sting here whom still feels legendary, Sting unlike them isnt a selfish entitled old bastard hogging spotlight from the future of this buisiness


You mad as fuck lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I can’t wait to hear what Cornette has to say about this. 😂


----------



## darockwilder (May 14, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Hook looks like a school shooter.


I always thought Hook looked like Mr Robot at the start when he wore that hoodie with the hood up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

To truly honor Dusty's legacy, he would want you to watch Cody wrestle not watch some dumb tag tournament shit mooching off his name


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Just tuned back into dynamite and this is what they have on. Cody selling to this scrub. Jeez these guys really don't care about ratings.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

OMG...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a stupid 10 minutes of television.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Or just do a quick match go to a regular commercial


*In the Attitude Era, Cody would have lost after getting kicked in the nuts, the announcers would have been shocked, then they would have gone to a break to let it digest with the fans and have us excited to see what happens in the next segment. AEW doesn't understand the concept of storytelling and cliffhangers. All they know is long and pointless matches.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Avalon is more Barry Horowitz than Rick Rude. Exudes indyness that this company needs to oust. Back to Dark with ye.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was dogshit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should have been a squash


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Better than a old fart fucking a bimbo! Better than a bunch of entitled old washed up bitches nobody cares about holding back women ready to take the ball and run with it! Better than Rey Mysterio that old washed up vanilla midget nobody cares to see when there are new rising stars to see on Smackdown! Better than Goldberg that selfish old bastard nobody wants to see champion in 2021 what a waste of time! Better than Triple H I can name 10 guys Id rather see vs Randy Orton in 2021 than that washed up old DX jobber! Better than Better than legends night get outta here Hulk Hogan you're old! And better than any old washed up fart you will see showing up in a battle royal to likely even win it, because of course that is so what they do!
> 
> Those old washed up farts on Monday and Friday always fall flat, unlike Sting here whom still feels legendary, Sting unlike them isnt a selfish entitled old bastard hogging spotlight from the future of this buisiness


Lol, he didn't even mention WWE in his post. Why are you bringing it up lol?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I like PPA like I said but this isn't using him, Cody, or that interference correctly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Peter Avalon is hanging in the ring with Cody.... 

That finish was flat as fuck. Lel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cody's theme was fine before, now it sounds like fucking shit, like a kid edited it in Audacity or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette turned heel on FTR


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *In the Attitude Era, Cody would have lost after getting kicked in the nuts, the announcers would have been shocked, then they would have gone to a break to let it digest with the fans and have us excited to see what happens in the next segment. AEW doesn't understand the concept of storytelling and cliffhangers. All they know is long and pointless matches.*


to bad that guy is blackballed from the business.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Cody's theme was fine before, now it sounds like fucking shit, like a kid edited it in Audacity or something.


It's horrible. I agree.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JB vs Dax is a match I'm looking forward to. JB will win it I reckon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *In the Attitude Era, Cody would have lost after getting kicked in the nuts, the announcers would have been shocked, then they would have gone to a break to let it digest with the fans and have us excited to see what happens in the next segment. AEW doesn't understand the concept of storytelling and cliffhangers. All they know is long and pointless matches.*


Yes come back he's pissed off in the back looking for her


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That should be a fun clash of styles.match next week 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dax vs Jungle Boy will be great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dax showing off some personality. Good little segment. 

Its time for MOX!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Mox needs to get back in the weight room.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Lol, he didn't even mention WWE in his post. Why are you bringing it up lol?


Good guess of what I was referring to because I didn't mention that dump by name, I dont have the time of day for a circus of clowns when I could be watching this to see badass Moxley here doing cool stuff, in which is better than Shield shit anyday


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> To truly honor Dusty's legacy, he would want you to watch Cody wrestle not watch some dumb tag tournament shit mooching off his name


Dusty would rather you watch the tag tournament to honor him honestly, it beats watching his son embarrass himself buy having a long back and forth match with a fucking jobber.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Lol, he didn't even mention WWE in his post. Why are you bringing it up lol?


because he's a brain dead knob


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww yeah, Comoroto.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Mox needs to get back in the weight room.


Vince would tell him just like he would tell Sting to dye his hair black. Unfortuately, there’s no real boss in AEW.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Buff eugene

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

To squash or not to squash? That’s the question.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

mox looks like the jobber


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This guy looks like a 90s WWE guy lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now time to watch Moxley have a competitive match with this no name local jobber that looks like Bobby Roode and Brian Cage's love child.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Vince would tell him just like he would tell Sting to dye is hair black. Unfortuately, there’s no real boss in AEW.


Pretty sure Vince let him walk around looking like a twig, with a wet mop for a hair style.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That job guy looks like Robert Roode if he had been living remotely in the woods since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Comoroto is actually decent and not a flippy spot boy. Give him a gimmick and he's an alright signing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jericho would never get fat in WWE.
Mox would have to stay in shape.
Sting would have to due his hair. 

Same problems than in TNA and WCW. Talents who know they can do whatever they want without facing any consequences.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Comoroto is actually decent and not a flippy spot boy. Give him a gimmick and he's an alright signing.


He looks like the child of Elias.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Botched that


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

You've heard of Jungle Boy, get ready for Mountain Man.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Not to squash it seems.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least this guy against Moxley is someone who looks like you should go mover than 10 minutes against. Most of AEW competitors are very jobberish.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was a good way to debut a new guy at least!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Enjoyed that tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Pretty sure Vince let him walk around looking like a twig, with a wet mop for a hair style.


did you see him just before wwe signed him?, he looked like a junkie waiting for his next fix.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was good and it made moxley look strong against the big man

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Jericho would never get fat in WWE.
> Mox would have to stay in shape.
> Sting would have to due his hair.
> 
> Same problems than in TNA and WCW. Talents who know they can do whatever they want without facing any consequences.


Nah Mox got super small in WWE at one point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That bulldog chokehold is a great 2nd finisher for Mox


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Cave Man really impressed me. Future signing?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Pretty sure Vince let him walk around looking like a twig, with a wet mop for a hair style.


He also wrestled with a shirt on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Mox gonna bring in Sami Callihan?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Intense promo from Mox I love it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie vs Archer and Jungle Boy vs Dax next week!? Hyped!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What in the actual fuck is Butcher going for with his casual outfit? all white clothes, red bandana, goofy big glasses, whats the fucking deal?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They finally gave Snake promo time. About time.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Jericho would never get fat in WWE.
> Mox would have to stay in shape.
> Sting would have to due his hair.
> 
> Same problems than in TNA and WCW. Talents who know they can do whatever they want without facing any consequences.


I mean, all of this is literally complete and utter, factually untrue bollocks.

Jericho was still "fat" at times in WWE but was also younger.
Mox looks absolutely no different physique wise to most of his time in WWE.
Sting didn't dye his hair in WWE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What in the actual fuck is Butcher going for with his casual outfit? all white clothes, red bandana, goofy big glasses, whats the fucking deal?


He can go from plumber to hippie with a simple outfit change.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> He also wrestled with a shirt on.


Did that always help though?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What in the actual fuck is Butcher going for with his casual outfit? all white clothes, red bandana, goofy big glasses, whats the fucking deal?


Like most folk, he just can't dress lol. That's an underrated skill honestly


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha that was awesome Archer is better at talking it seems


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> What in the actual fuck is Butcher going for with his casual outfit? all white clothes, red bandana, goofy big glasses, whats the fucking deal?


He’s a butcher.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Next week is looking great already

Archer vs Kingston and Dax vs Jungle Boy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd actually like Archer and Eddie or Archer and Butcher to be like a modern APA.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Did that always help though?



Nope


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least we are watching actual characters here, that other show is notjing but a bunch of undesputed dorks in their underwear fucking vanilla midgets the bunch of them, and their women are insignificant no counts.

Scripted boring mediocre no counts that dont have near the charisma of the AEW talent here, a promo from Eddie Kingston is much better than that generic "Im gonna win the match" promo those clowns have that entire roster doing putting people to sleep or better yet making them want to flick to this! AEW rules!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Meh segment earlier, but good follow up from AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

To follow up, look at Kenny. Most folk don't know how to dress lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A single story being told through various segments backstage on the same show. More of this please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Meh segment earlier, but good follow up from AEW


When you remove the Bucks, things get 100x better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yes come back he's pissed off in the back looking for her


*Exactly, like how DX was looking for Austin after he was planting traps backstage for them all night. This company desperately needs writers. WWE and AEW are on two opposite extremes of too much scripting and not enough scripting. These guys just don't understand how to book a wrestling program.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> At least we are watching actual characters here, that other show is notjing but a bunch of undesputed dorks in their underwear fucking vanilla midgets the bunch of them, and their women are insignificant no counts.
> 
> Scripted boring mediocre no counts that dont have near the charisma of the AEW talent here, a promo from Eddie Kingston is much better than that generic "Im gonna win the match" promo those clowns have that entire roster doing putting people to sleep or better yet making them want to flick to this! AEW rules!


You believe none of this lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> When you remove the Bucks, things get 100x better.


Apoarently


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Exactly, like how DX was looking for Austin after he was planting traps backstage for them all night. This company desperately needs writers. WWE and AEW are on two opposite extremes of too much scripting and not enough scripting. These guys just don't understand how to book a wrestling program.*


Props to them on the Kenny follow up though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Top Flight is gonna outperform PP. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> A single story being told through various segments backstage on the same show. More of this please.


Yes. Now if Kenny breaks up with them then the Good Brothers jump them from behind. Maybe Hangman is on the background background watching them fall apart.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I dont care much for Private Party but at least they arent a couple of clowns like those clowns on Friday night ripping their gimmick, I can give them that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Matches underwhelming but segments tonight have been great, it looks like it’s one of “those” episodes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruh looks albino lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow that was a terrible fucking botch, all that setup to end it with that disaster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I dont care much for Private Party but at least they arent a couple of clowns like their Smackdown counterparts, I can give them that


Dude has tails on his ring jacket


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow that was a terrible fucking botch, all that setup to end it with that disaster.


Looking forward to seeing that on the next Botchamania. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Nothing more over than Schiavones hatred of Impact


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heel Private Party seems wrong, but maybe it gives them some edge


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*JR on the referee: "He finally got control of something. Sheesh!" 

That was a shoot 😂*


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Private party needs to work the fuck out. They look like shit. Flabby lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

30yearfan said:


> Private party needs to work the fuck out. They look like shit. Flabby lol


They've been hanging out with Matt Hardy way too much.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Heel Private Party seems wrong, but maybe it gives them some edge


I dont think they’re heel, just Matt is 

They’re challenging Good Brothers as babyfaces


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> They've been hanging out with Matt Hardy way too much.


Eating the grapes! 🤣🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Snowpiercer any good? I like Trains and I like snow, but that seems soooo stupid lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I dont care much for Private Party but at least they arent a couple of clowns like those clowns on Friday night ripping their gimmick, I can give them that


How long have they been doing the gimmick? I know they were around in 2016 since I think they lost some tag titles to the Hardys in one of the Expedition of Gold matches that didn't even get Impact highlights, don't know how long they've been doing the same gimmick though, Street Profits have been at their gimmick a few years but made TV sooner so really trying to get down to who is ripping off who here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Is Snowpiercer any good? I like Trains and I like snow, but that seems soooo stupid lol


The movie was awesome. I like the show too, but I like post apocalypse stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hardy is so slow and stiff in the ring these days. How is he more broken down than Jeff? He works better as a manager.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

World Greatest Tag Team move good shit


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR couldn’t care less. It’s hilarious. 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> The movie was awesome. I like the show too, but I like post apocalypse stuff.


Oh that's not my bag, thanks for the info


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I dont think they’re heel, just Matt is
> 
> They’re challenging Good Brothers as babyfaces


Yeah Matt Hardy definitely seems like he's the heel rather than Private Party themselves. They didn't quite look happy when Matt Hardy shat on them when trying to negotiate that #1 contenders match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Calling out the no count stuff. Just mind numbing stuff they miss.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> How long have they been doing the gimmick? I know they were around in 2016 since I think they lost some tag titles to the Hardys in one of the Expedition of Gold matches that didn't even get Impact highlights, don't know how long they've been doing the same gimmick though, Street Profits have been at their gimmick a few years but made TV sooner so really trying to get down to who is ripping off who here.


Who's doing it better though? Certainly not those clowns on Friday nights with their lame backstage segments 🙄


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Money Matt is still a nickname? 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Oh that's not my bag, thanks for the info


The movie was a great commentary on society that happened to take place on a train. The show is a little more literal.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt has corrupted PP. Is that their heel turn??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit now they’re officially heels lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im liking heel Private Party


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like heel Private Party with the Malcolm X "By Any Means Necessary" gimmick.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a mess of a match.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I guess I spoke a bit too soon about them being faces while Matt is heel.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big Money Matt and his influence.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is the only one not falling for MJF's charm.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Leyla kind of looks like Brooklyn Von Braun lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Inner Circle segments are getting better, I want more mic time for Santana and Ortiz though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking tired of watching this MJF, this fucking pretender acting like a nice guy, god damn just have him be the dickhead heel he is meant to be, i don't care about this elaborate drug out storyline of him pretending to be everyone's friend to eventually takeover this shit stable.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Inner Circle segments are getting better, I want more mic time for Santana and Ortiz though


I want them used more in general tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, at least Chuck has a shirt on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rusev dressed like a 90s Russian gangster


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Do the women get the same placement on the show every week? Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charles Taylor lol more sophisticated


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is everyone facing unknown jobbers tonight? can we not get 1 match where two stars from the roster actually wrestle each other?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love how Trent lasted 12 minutes against Miro but Chuck lasted 3-5 lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who the fuck allows Miro to dress himself?

Penelope hairdo is cool. She looks like star.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who's doing it better though? Certainly not those clowns on Friday nights with their lame backstage segments [emoji849]


One team has been multiple time champs in places that matter. Private Party are still considered prospects


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do the women get the same placement on the show every week? Lol


Without fail. And always with a mid match commercial.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I love how Trent lasted 12 minutes against Miro but Chuck lasted 3-5 lol


Two minutes too long.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who's doing it better though? Certainly not those clowns on Friday nights with their lame backstage segments 🙄


The 3 times as many people that watch Smackdown over Dynamite would disagree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I love how Trent lasted 12 minutes against Miro but Chuck lasted 3-5 lol


Don't do Chuck like that lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is everyone facing unknown jobbers tonight? can we not get 1 match where two stars from the roster actually wrestle each other?


You have to watch every week to see that they have filler episodes like once every 60-90 days. Leyla has been on the show multiple weeks though. They will probably sign her.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK between Butcher, Kenny, and Miro, I am convinced one of the top five things AEW needs is a wardrobe designer. Maybe hire @RapShepard?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> The 3 times as many people that watch Smackdown over Dynamite would disagree.


And the majority of those viewers are either sleeping or tapping on their phones bored


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who the fuck allows Miro to dress himself?
> 
> Penelope hairdo is cool. She looks like star.


No one in this company knows how to fucking dress, Miro dresses like an idiot, Butcher and Blade dress like gangster milk men, Kenny dresses like a fucking dumb ass, Jericho wears tight leather pants and a blazer with no shirt, no one has any fashion sense in this company.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You have to watch every week to see that they have filler episodes like once every 60-90 days. Leyla has been on the show multiple weeks though. They will probably sign her.


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> No one in this company knows how to fucking dress, Miro dresses like an idiot, Butcher and Blade dress like gangster milk men, Kenny dresses like a fucking dumb ass, Jericho wears tight leather pants and a blazer with no shirt, no one has any fashion sense in this company.


Lol the gangster milk men part got me haha.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match sucks. So boring and bush league.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> OK between Butcher, Kenny, and Miro, I am convinced one of the top five things AEW needs is a wardrobe designer. Maybe hire @RapShepard?


Oh fuck no, I can't dress either lol. I'm just self aware about it lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who's doing it better though? Certainly not those clowns on Friday nights with their lame backstage segments 🙄


I might have to get back to you since I'm starting to like what PP is now doing with Matt Hardy, but had you asked me sooner I probably would say Street Profits, they've had some shitty and some cringe segments but Montez Ford alone has enough charisma and can do well enough in the ring he can carry Dawkins, Private Party don't have much on their own in mic skills.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> OK between Butcher, Kenny, and Miro, I am convinced one of the top five things AEW needs is a wardrobe designer. Maybe hire @RapShepard?


I’d rock that shirt Omega was wearing lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Penelope dressed like... Lana?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Don't do Chuck like that lol.


Lol I mean hey Trent is the star of the duo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel like the entire night has been stars from the roster having long competitive matches with unknown jobbers, god i should've watched NXT.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is STUPID.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro looks like he could kill anyone, wish he'd ditch Kip.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

These guys are acting like 8 year olds on a play ground. Is Trashidy going to go cry in a corner now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I mean hey Trent is the star of the duo


Nah this is a classic Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase Jr situation lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus does Doc Gallows just dip both his arms is barrels of oil before every on screen appearance?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And we go from kids jacking off to actual grown men kicking ass. Schizophrenic booking!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Penelope and Lana will be a team by late 2021, just watch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good Brothers are back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny is in full douche mode this week. Love it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Penelope dressed like... Lana?


Tony will have Miro cuck Kip with Penelope.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny can dress bruh look at them boots and that shirt y’all trippin 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shaq's old 💀


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KENTA IS ON NXT oh my goddddddddddd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Next week looks really good.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd almost say Lucha Bros should have gone instead of Private Party, but that'd just be looping back to things that have already been done.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Tony will have Miro cuck Kip with Penelope.


Maybe thats why shes dressed as Lana? 🤔


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Klitschko said:


> Lol the gangster milk men part got me haha.


Lol yeah it just occurred to me thats the look they're going for, i can't come up with any other way to describe it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny can dress bruh look at them boots and that shirt y’all trippin 😂


It is certainly 1000x better than poorly fitted jorts and undershirt Kenny heh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like that 8 man tag next week Good Brothers and Bucks teaming. Loved the Penta beat down.

Please do Elite vs Death Triangle and Moxley Blood and Guts Tony


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is it just me or the current AEW and the AEW from over a year ago almost feel like two different companies. Totally different vibe. You just look at tonight show, there’s nothing serious about it. Everything is a joke.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Is it just me or the current AEW and the AEW from over a year ago almost feel like two different companies. Totally different vibe. You just look at tonight show, there’s nothing serious about it. Everything is a joke.


Professional wrestling isnt supposed to be serious!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess they hadn't a tournament in 3 months lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Professional wrestling isnt supposed to be serious!


Not everything has to be a joke either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol nice song mix


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Is it just me or the current AEW and the AEW from over a year ago almost feel like two different companies. Totally different vibe. You just look at tonight show, there’s nothing serious about it. Everything is a joke.


They cancel hockey?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle is still the best part of the show!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why have an actual women's storyline when you can just do YET ANOTHER random touranment?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny can dress bruh look at them boots and that shirt y’all trippin [emoji23]


That's ass man as stand alone pieces they aren't bad, together they look terrible. He looks like he should be an extra in Dazed and Confused


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That MJF/Jericho song mash up was the worst thing I've ever heard. Sheesh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hager’s music gets me so hyped lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PnP getting the last entrance gives me hope they'll win.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm more amused than I should be that they actually got Sammy Hagar to say something about Sammy/Hager.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They cancel hockey?


Starts in 10.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Not everything has to be a joke either.


A little bit of both goes a long way


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Santana and Ortiz, please let them win


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is phenomenal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


> KENTA IS ON NXT oh my goddddddddddd


Lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Sammy and Jericho fighting is a good sight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy will be a breakout star. They've got so much young talent who are ready to go whenever they want to pull the trigger on them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Aubrey is reffing the main event! 😆


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It has to be MJF and Jericho I imagine.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This has been nice so far, Santana and Ortiz are looking great


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Please just end the Inner Circle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fight Pit on NXT is pretty dope too


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Why have an actual women's storyline when you can just do YET ANOTHER random touranment?


I'd say that it's not like Deonna hasn't been pulling to get a match too and they could do something with the whole interpromotional thing but for all we know they could just put her in the tournament.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is way better than I expected.

Ohh Beach Break main event looks AWESOME.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Jericho looks awful


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I'd say that it's not like Deonna hasn't been pulling to get a match too and they could do something with the whole interpromotional thing but for all we know they could just put her in the tournament.


I am still waiting for them to give their women's champion who has been champ for over six months some character development or storyline.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Beach Break main event looks great though! Not a Buck to be seen!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that’s a big time Beach Break main event


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is it just me or could Hager be a great babyface.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man this has been great


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He should not do the Lionsault anymore


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I’d rock that shirt Omega was wearing lol


I also looked at Omegas clothes and thought “I’d kill that look.” 

Miros clothes isn’t bad either, both dress very modern, I dig it 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL Jericho's so fat now he can't even do the lionsault LOL dude nearly broke his neck there.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Barely did a lionsault


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Jericho watch yourself bro


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I also looked at Omegas clothes and thought “I’d kill that look.”
> 
> Miros clothes isn’t bad either, both dress very modern, I dig it 🤷🏽‍♂️


That’s what I’m saying lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good match, bleh ending.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Quality match but PnP didn't win so I'm disappointed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL rushing off the air


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Trash ending


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So you're telling me I just watched someone kick out of a Super Spanish Fly on free television, yet this match ended in a roll up?*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like MJF and Jericho have to win, with MJF getting the pin on Sammy by holding the tights. Shows how valuable MJF is thus validating Jericho and further pisses off Sami.


Called it lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The show ends with JR in total confusion. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So you're telling me I just watched someone kick out of a Super Spanish Fly on free television, yet this match ended in a roll up?*


Modern wrestling


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Santana and Ortiz should have won, but this just leads to more dissension within IC for the storyline.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I liked Hager denying both the bat and the ring ngl


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, Jericho + MJF... how unexpected.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel like a need a detox after all that mess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Modern wrestling


*It's so stupid. There's no such thing as a high impact move anymore because they're used as random transitions now. This is this s*** you'd expect to see if you gave those backyard wrestling goofs a TV deal 20 years ago.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's so stupid. There's no such thing as a high impact move anymore because they're used as random transitions now. This is this s*** you'd expect to see if you gave those backyard wrestling goofs a TV deal 20 years ago.*


AJ Styles put it perfectly in his Rumble Debut special documentary. That spots are cool, but the goal is to tell a story and in that story it's fine to put some spots in. Ge was saying when he was younger he'd do a lot of spots because that's how he thought he'd get notice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A lot of great segments tonight, wrestling was less than stellar though outside of the great main event 6 man tag


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In fairness, this main event was tons better than the shit main event on Raw, just saying.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not a great show overall, but it was a little better than I expected thanks to...


Some good backstage storyline work with Kenny, the Bucks, Callis and the Good Brothers.
Mox's promo and nice little match with Comoroto. We need more stiff heavyweight fights in AEW. In a perfect world, Marko Stunt is sent to the indies and Comoroto replaces him as Mountain Man or something.
Hangman saying no the DO, avoiding that group and continuing his depression storyline.
Private Party heel turn.
Excellent main event. Sammy looked like a star, Hager looked great, PnP were awesome.

But...


Lower match quality than AEW is capable of. Opener was a dive-heavy spotfest, Cody vs. Avalon was dull and too long. Cody can have a good match with most wrestlers, but Avalon looked like he should be working in a bingo hall and has no place on Dynamite. Sydal/Top Flight vs. Hardy/PP was ok, but again a lot of spots and not much else. Top Flight are athletic phenoms, but need to work on the basics and should be on Dark for now. Women's match sucked.
Sting was interrupted too early in congratulating Darby, although I like the Street Fight idea.
I suppose the main event result made sense to draw out the IC angle, but really wanted PnP to win.
Really concerned about Jericho. I'm a HUGE fan and believe he's an asset to AEW, but his physical decline has accelerated big time. Look at him just a year ago compared to now. The Lionsault made me cringe, Hayabusa crippled himself doing that move.
A women's tournament... I'd prefer they craft some angles. Will they drag this out over one segment for weeks or YouTube it like the tag tournament?

After two good New Year's Smash cards, this was the momentum-killer we've become accustomed to. However, in their defense they knew it was inauguration day so put on a weak card, particularly with Beach Break coming up. I'll rate this week's show at 4/10 thanks to the main event and some good segments.

Upcoming shows look much better.

Dynamite next week:

Jungle Boy vs. Dax Harwood (want to see JB win to establish he's a singles guy, while FTR function better as a team)
Bucks & Good Brothers vs. Dark Order
Kingston vs. Archer
Cody responding to Shaq... are they gonna have Shaq appear or save it for Beach Break?

I'd like to see AEW run their first DQ/NC (I think?) on Dynamite in Kingston/Archer. It's a match where a non-finish would make sense and Kingston has been losing big matches non-stop, while Archer has yet to win a major program.

Beach Break is looking damn good too:

Moxley, PAC & Fenix vs. Kenny & Good Brothers
Britt vs. Thunder Rosa

My guess is a cinematic street fight involving Darby (Sting?) and Team Taz and Kenny vs. Moxley III at Revolution with an outside chance of Kenny vs. PAC. Possibly the Bucks vs. Jericho/MJF or the Good Brothers too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

just watching it now and em i the only one that cant fucking stand how all the heels sin this company and likely in wwe dress the same as faces. Why does everyone dress like a pretty boy golfer and regardless of face and heel ? its weird and you dont see ths shit in movies


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AEW is really a sad state of affairs atm, rinse and repeat when it comes to matches and showcasing their shitter talent.

Far too many tag matches and far too many matches, where jobbers are getting 10-20 mins against the elite guys on the roster. It’s lazy, unnecessary and makes zero sense.

Luther, Peter Avalon, Miro dressed as an embarrassment, Chuck Taylor as a butler, Private Party and Top Flight wrestling each other likes it’s PWG. 

What are AEW trying to achieve when they are showcasing shit like this?

Omega, Good Brothers, Lucha Bros, PAC, Kingston and Archer, the stuff involving them is great because it’s edgy.

Rest of these episodes just feels like they are going through the motions, average stuff, after average stuff.

Apologies for the rant, but seeing them lack effort again, when they are capable of so much better is frustrating to see.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> just watching it now and em i the only one that cant fucking stand how all the heels sin this company and likely in wwe dress the same as faces. Why does everyone dress like a pretty boy golfer and regardless of face and heel ? its weird and you dont see ths shit in movies


Because there’s no one in AEW to tell them.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright i finished the show. enjoying the kenny group storyline a lot and its kinda interesting with kenny sorta outing the bucks but its likely fake and they will be part of he group. Codys updated theme song is way better except that it still has part of his old song at the start which makes it sound like a bunch of randomness. there is way to many fucking nerds in aew and its just beyond me why everyone is playing themselves when they can be anyone. anyways the kenny story is pretty worthy to enjoy the product at least in my books to see what happens. hes doing super well and don in their roles

why the fucking group main event matches every week ? so stupid to me and meaningless. its really bad when i find the worst part of the show is always the main event. 

they have a long way to go to improve the product but its still a new company and will change a lot in the next year or so like i said.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonight's show was what I expected. A lot of filler but some nice segments in between. 

-Opening birthday segment was a nice thing to do for Brodie Jr. Didn't mind everyone singing happy birthday to him. Definitely a feel-good moment for the kid. Didn't like the match to follow though. Hangman not joining the Dark Order and going deeper into depression is the best possible scenario so I'm glad they went that route. Hangman back to his drinking ways. Loved what he said as he walked to the back about not wanting to join another group because it ends badly. Really looking forward to where they take this. When Omega truly takes off as a heel and this invasion storyline progresses past Moxley and Death Triangle, I would love for that to be the point where Hangman comes out of his depression and saves AEW from tyrant Kenny and his manager Callis. 

-Liked the MJF/Jericho segment and the Inner Circle segments that would later air over the night. The IC segments are getting a lot better and it's clear that Sammy is the only one who is not taking kindly to MJF's snake-like behavior. 

-The Sting and Darby segment needed a lot more content. This is the 3rd time that Sting and Darby have been interrupted. We need a full segment between the two explaining their intentions and why Sting is so infatuated with Darby. It's good to know that he sees Darby in himself but we need a little more meat to that bone. Regardless of that, I'm loving the pairing and Darby is coming off as a major star right now. Looking forward to the potential cinematic Street Fight. 

-Loved the Young Bucks and Callis segment. I may catch heat on here for this lol, but I think Matt is actually pretty charismatic in his own way. Nick not so much. Matt is definitely the better Buck for me. I like how AEW has so many different variations to interview or segment destinations. The beach house was cool. They're always willing to try a new location and not do literally everything in the same spot backstage like we are accustomed to with modern WWE. 

-Cody vs Avalon went on way too long. Even after the low blow, this should have been a squash. I liked the Jade Cargill appearance though and I like that she is getting more air time. I really hope she can go in the ring though. If not that would be a damn shame. 

-Nice FTR/Jungle Boy segment. Match should be awesome. I'm liking the little side tag feud they have going on outside of the tag title scene.

-Moxley vs Camarato was great. One of the best jobber matches I've seen in a while. Nice hard hitting stuff here that made Camarato look good while keeping Mox looking strong. Awesome promo by Moxley afterwards. The guy is definitely top 10 as far as promos in the business right now.

-Great segment between Archer and Kingston. Really looking forward to their match next week. Kingston can't take another loss though so hopefully it just breaks down into a fight.

-The Private Party/Matt vs Sydal/Top Flight match was decent. Story coming out of it though was Private Party's heel turn which was very well executed. Matt has turned them on his side. Should make for some decent low tier tag team storylines to give them something to do.

-Ford vs Hirsch was nice. They should definitely sign Leyla. Didn't care for the Miro segment after though. Hopefully after Beach Break we are done with this angle and Miro can move onto Lance Archer or someone better. 

-AWESOME beatdown on Penta by Omega and the Good Brothers. Kenny looks like such a star every time he's on screen. The Kenny hype was real all along. And we still have all of 2021 to look forward to as far as his reign in the main event scene.

-Great Inner Circle 6 man tag that advanced the storyline really well. Wanted Santana and Ortiz to win but this helps to further along the dissension in the Inner Circle. They will probably blow off the storyline on PPV at Revolution. We all know Santana and Ortiz will eventually be a prominent tag team in AEW eventually so I'm good with it. Jericho needs to watch himself though. He botched the Lionsault and botched the sell on Sammy GTH finisher. The guy needs to get in shape or he's gonna end up hurting himself. He has fallen off dramatically. May be time for a break for Jericho after Revolution. 

Loved half of the stuff tonight, other half wasn't too great. Next week looks great though and Beach Break looks to be an absolutely phenomenal show with The Elite vs PAC, Fenix & Moxley and Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa. Tag team battle royal too right? I don't really like when they do filler type stuff like this, but they always follow it up with a slew of awesome TV and content so I can't be too bothered. 

*Overall: 5/10 *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I like heel Private Party with the Malcolm X "By Any Means Necessary" gimmick.*


*My reads >>>*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352102940958457856


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

So thankful for AEW, it is truly the future of professional wrestling and I am so thankful its wrestling I can enjoy unlike the shit on Mondays and Fridays, its professional wrestling I enjoy to tune in to!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> So thankful for AEW, it is truly the future of professional wrestling and I am so thankful its wrestling I can enjoy unlike the shit on Mondays and Fridays, its professional wrestling I enjoy to tune in to!


Well said! Avalon vs Cody was amazing!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just finished the show. A few highlights but overall a pretty dull show.

And my God, why was Cody vs. Avalon 10 minutes.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Good post @prosperwithdeen and my opinions on the show are similar. It actually turned out to be a better show than I thought it would be. Kind of surprised.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Segment was alright, Reigns keeps his bitches in line himself tho


Forever showing how much Omega loves in the minds of WWE fans.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Tonight's show was what I expected. A lot of filler but some nice segments in between.
> 
> -Opening birthday segment was a nice thing to do for Brodie Jr. Didn't mind everyone singing happy birthday to him. Definitely a feel-good moment for the kid. Didn't like the match to follow though. Hangman not joining the Dark Order and going deeper into depression is the best possible scenario so I'm glad they went that route. Hangman back to his drinking ways. Loved what he said as he walked to the back about not wanting to join another group because it ends badly. Really looking forward to where they take this. When Omega truly takes off as a heel and this invasion storyline progresses past Moxley and Death Triangle, I would love for that to be the point where Hangman comes out of his depression and saves AEW from tyrant Kenny and his manager Callis.
> 
> ...


Quoting you just for the ease of a review 

The do cluster match was fine. Ending sequence in particular was fun. Liked the story progression with page. But if this is a feud now there's no brodie it just wouldn't work. So I hope this goes no further because DO don't have an established singles guy worthy of page 

Agreed on the sting Darby thing. I wonder who the third guy would be. Because handicap matches rarely work

I to enjoyed the bucks callis segment. I personally think they didn't attack him and he faked the attack to spread more dissension 

Cody Avalon was awful but I liked the finish 

Loved the mox match. This nick guy has a ton of upside. Great promo after 

6 man was decent enjoyed the finish and post match

Despised the main event. I will never enjoy clusterfuck tags. Right team won for story purposes 

4 out of 10. Definition of filler


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, and I’d almost guarantee I have the best sense of style on the board. Kenny looked like a million bucks. That’s how you dress when you want everyone to know you’re the man. You’re the one. The person who’s going to grab everyone’s eyes. Some are going to love it, and some are going to hate it.

Yet you wear it with confidence, and people begin to accept it and even later admit to wishing they had the confidence to dress with that sense of flare.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

This show was a C. I am not going to give this critical analysis, breaking down each move in matches or segments. That isn't me. I am just looking to be entertained for 2 hours.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Very average/below par show tbh. Not much to enjoy in my opinion


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Glad I skipped tonight, sounds terrible


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Other than Cody/Avalon there was nothing I had a problem with. The show wasnt that bad considering the card, honestly.

Don Callis is probably the best addition to Dynamite in the last few months. I just hope more people will get involved in the BC storyline, if its only the Good Brothers then its just kinda meh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> 8 minutes and change, I’m thinking.


@Medic, I was wrong. 12+ minutes.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> @Medic, I was wrong. 12+ minutes.


Surely Cody vs Ruby Riot didn’t go that long? Does that include entrances?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Forever showing how much Omega loves in the minds of WWE fans.


But I watch both


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> But I watch both


I actually did know that, so maybe my verbiage is wrong. Moreso a “must protect Reigns” thing.

I mean, surely you understand why bringing up Roman here makes no sense to me, right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I actually did know that, so maybe my verbiage is wrong. Moreso a “must protect Reigns” thing.
> 
> I mean, surely you understand why bringing up Roman here makes no sense to me, right?


Nope


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nope


Ok then, can you explain why (not just you) people who watch WWE are so quick to bring up Reigns or the like, very randomly might I add, whenever Omega is mentioned?

If it wasn’t random, can you explain what Roman had to do with the convo..?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ok then, can you explain why (not just you) people who watch WWE are so quick to bring up Reigns or the like, very randomly might I add, whenever Omega is mentioned?
> 
> If it wasn’t random, can you explain what Roman had to do with the convo..?


The same reason folk compare anything. There's 2 recently turned heel champions in the promotions that matter, they're going to be compared. WWE and AEW are going to be compared as they're the top 2. Reigns is a better heel, though what Kenny is doing has potential depending on how far they go. Right now though the Reigns and Heyman dynamic > Kenny and Callis dynamic. Part of it comes from Kenny and Callis relationship while real is sudden TV arc wise.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Is it just me or could Hager be a great babyface.


First time I cared about him, when he played big brother to Sammy. I think Guevara/Hager could be a tag-team similar to Styles/Tomko in TNA, which is really the time Styles started his own path to superstardom.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not as good as the excellent preceding month. 5.5/10. Hopeful for next week.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

AEW was meh this week too. I mean some nice things happened. Brodie Lee Jr.'s bday celebration was neat. Moxley was in action. Cody doing his thing. Progression with the Sabian/Taylor/Miro stuff and Penelope Ford is nice to look at. Didn't mind the Inner Circle stuff but I continue to wish Jericho will try to workout again. Santana and Ortiz could be a great tag team in the future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

D- rating

subpar and botchy wrestling in large parts, good segments though

Hager was the mvp, him and Sammy looked good together


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*Now I watched this opening segment either smiling or face palming. Smiling because I'm happy to see Brodie Jr. and his family being taken care the way they are by AEW and that kind of stuff does bring a smile to my face. But I also kind of cringe at seeing Luther of all people open the show with a mic in his hand and seeing Hangman interact with all of these guys, because he just feels so much more important than everyone else in the ring. I'll say this about the match, it stayed fast pace throughout the entire thing so that it didn't overstay it's welcome. And the stuff with Luther and Pentico with -1 was harmless enough.

The post match stuff was obviously the most important stuff here. Now, I'm sure Hangman will eventually join DO, but I do like that he's not really jumping to join another group at the moment considering he ended things with The Elite.

*The Sting/Darby segment was another simple segment with them but at least this wasn't Sting just running off Team Taz. Now, we didn't get much in the way of development with Sting and Darby like I'm sure some we're hoping for. But, this does set up what seems to be a cinematic street fight with Sting and Darby vs. Team Taz. Nothing special overall, but it set up the next match in this feud.

*This might be an unpopular opinion but I am so over The Bucks being in these kinds of stories. As someone who's seen their careers since about 2016, they are at their best as asshole heels. But since 2018, even before AEW started, they have been involved in these angles with the Elite where there is always dissension. And the Bucks are constantly whining and bitching throughout these stories.

If there's one thing I've learned is that the Bucks are not good actors. And seeing them constantly try to do these deep emotional conversations with Kenny, Cody, Hangman, etc. is just exhausting. I mean, God they're just so whiny. And they're constantly flopping between heel and face with this shit and it's just annoying at this point. I enjoyed that they went on location for this bit at "Kenny's house", but I'm just done with seeing Young Bucks melo drama on TV.

*Oh God what to say about this Cody vs. Avalon match. Um, well, Cody could have ended it after 10 seconds with 1 move. But then they do the old distraction spot with Jade Cargill because that has to continue. And on one hand I would say at least they didn't go the WWE route by having Avalon get the distraction Roll up win, but what happened was probably worse.

This match goes on for 10 minutes after this with Avalon taking advantage. This does not work because up to now, Avalon has been treated mostly as a joke and honestly his offense just wasn't that good. Say what you want about OC for example but at least he is so over and in the ring can use his momentum to create advantages in the ring. Avalon's shit for the most part just didn't look good, and seeing Cody sell for it for so long was just a drag.

And lastly, what is even the plan with this Cody/Shaq/Jade stuff at this point. Brandi is out of the picture. So a mixed tag seems off the table unless Red Velvet just slides in there. And I sure as hell don't want to see Cody vs. Shaq 1 on 1. Cody is just in a weird position right now. I like him, but these segments he's involved in now.....yeesh.

*Holy shit I've never seen this Nick Colorado guy buy he immediately stood out. If he were a little taller he'd fit right in with the guys of like 30-40 years ago. Interested to see more of him. I appreciate this wasn't a just squash for Mox considering Colorado's size. They actually had a solid little match. And as usual Mox cut a damn good promo after the match. This was one of the best things on the show.

*Sydal & Top Flight vs. Hardy & PP was fine for what it was. I wish it had followed the same formula as the opening 8 man tag and was just a sprint. Instead this match was a lot of starting and stopping in terms of the fast paced offense. Some of that offense looked good while some of it, mainly some of Top Flight's stuff, did not. Again, fine match for what it was but I'd be lying if I said at this point in the show I cared that much.

*Ford vs. Hirsch was really a showcase for Hirsch which I'm all for because I love her style for her size. She could have a good future in AEW. But this match was kind of window dressing for the storyline with Miro and Chuck along with Sabian & Penelope. And that promo after the match man. Like, I know you could look at it as silly stuff. But are supposed to be feeling bad for Chuck here? The dumbass agreed to the stipulation before his match with Miro and he'll be free in 2 weeks anyways. Some of this is funny, but a lot it is just so dumb.

*The main event was solid. I thought Santana & Oritz shined, as did Hager and Sammy. MJF and Jericho did what they needed to, with Jericho looking a little rough. I did love the spot where Hager booted Jericho after he got the bat. The way Jericho sold that was hilarious. And seeing how this was live, I'm gonna guess other stuff went long because you could tell they were sprinting to get to the finish. Overall a decent match for a story that I'm overall hot and cold on.

So yeah, this show had a few highlights but was mostly dull. I think it really kind of went downhill for me after the Cody/Avalon match.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

As expected. Segments were fine to good, matches were meh, except the ME, this was a good match.

But one thing, as people in here always say "AEW looks after the little things", but how do they actually show that this coloto guy loosing on Dark to Sky, when JR/Schiavone used the first two minutes of the match exlaining how brave this guy is as he was the only one taking the spot. Why not show the results after the match or at any other spot of the show?


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

bdon said:


> @Medic, I was wrong. 12+ minutes.


Tony Khan doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings and tell them they have to lose in a match that doesn't go for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

How great it could have been if during Moxley's promo (again Bullet Club name was dropped, this time by a guy who also got contractual obligations with NJPW) KENTA would have come from behind, hit a busaiku kick and then a GTS and cut a promo asking what the hell he's got to do to finally receive his title match?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

My expectations weren't high, based on what I'd read here before it aired, but I felt this was overall a good show. Was it amazing? No. Entertaining enough to keep my attention? Yes, and I enjoyed this week far more than the last. There was development, some logic as to why things happened, mostly decent matches - I don't have a standout complaint, even if there were a few moments I felt needed an extra something. I didn't even mind the kid's birthday party; it was kind of sweet, tbh.

I can see me watching at least semi-regularly based on what I've seen over the last three weeks. If, as I'm reading now, this is AEW at it's middling level I'm hopeful for what may be to come.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

A decent show to cap off an otherwise dark day in world history.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't decide if Jon Moxley had a gross patch of back hair or a gnarly bruise


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

For what it is worth, Kenta is threatening coming to Jacksonville to get his title.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ford really suits that look, hopefully she sticks with it 
Decent match with Leyla too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette's reviews are about to be hilarious this week 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352327589755576322*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette's reviews are about to be hilarious this week
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352327589755576322*


I don't like Cornette's constant bitching, but he was right. This may have been the most cringe spot in AEW since that one involving the Bucks, Jurassics, etc.

Top Flight are great athletes but seem far off being able to work a great match. It's just move after move so far with little attention to the basics. Private Party are a little better but also very rough. The Acclaimed are less flippy from what I can tell.

Sad thing is, AEW has three of the best tag teams in the world - FTR, PnP and Lucha Bros (who are spotty in the RIGHT way) - but two of them haven't been in the tag title picture.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very very average show.

Apart from Mox's promo and the backstage beat down, rest of the show was pretty poor and thats being kind.

Too many botches in the main event for my liking also.

Next two weeks though could be good. But again the problem with AEW is conisistency. If you dont produce good shows every week it just will continue to feel disjointed and all over the place.

Sorry but this area they are not improving on at all and whether they are wanting to put good shows every week doesnt seem that way to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The same reason folk compare anything. There's 2 recently turned heel champions in the promotions that matter, they're going to be compared. WWE and AEW are going to be compared as they're the top 2. Reigns is a better heel, though what Kenny is doing has potential depending on how far they go. *Right now though the Reigns and Heyman dynamic > Kenny and Callis dynamic. Part of it comes from Kenny and Callis relationship while real is sudden TV arc wise.*


The Roman and Heyman duo was more sudden than the Omega and Callis duo. Callis was on AEW on commentary multiple weeks putting over Kenny before he actually made a move during the Moxley/Omega match. JR and Tony also put over their relationship multiple times. So it actually made sense from a continuity front for them to work together. Heyman just joins Roman out of nowhere after being with Brock forever with no real explanation. I honestly still have no idea why they are together. What does Lesnar think? It works right now though so I ain't mad about it but we can't say it wasn't sudden af lol.

Reigns may be the better heel to some at the moment but the Omega/Callis dynamic has been more entertaining and fleshed out because of all the different stuff they're doing with it (Invasion story, belt collector story, Bullet Club, Death Triangle, Moxley, Bucks allegiance, possibly NJPW, etc.) and the build up to the heel turn itself. Outside of the family story with Jey, everything else has been run of the mill and traditional as far as what they do with most heels on Roman's end. It doesn't feel like he has an entire Universe or ecosystem built around him like how it is with Omega right now. He's kind of just stuck in the SD bubble. Which is fine but compared to Omega I can't say the dynamic is better right now. They have promos in different places too which is a pet peeve I have with WWE. The beach house setting was nice. The mafia boss stuff is showing promise but it remains to be seen where they take it. If I'm being honest I can see Vince reverting him back into a babyface before next years Mania.

While Roman's turn has been great, there was no real build up to it. Omega killed Marko, walked out on Page, then killed Kiss, and had multiple interviews and segments where he dropped heel easter eggs before turning. We all saw it coming because he was tired of not being at the top for a year plus. Roman just came back one night and was a bad guy with Heyman out of nowhere after being loved by the fans post cancer return.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Roman and Heyman duo was more sudden than the Omega and Callis duo. Callis was on AEW on commentary multiple weeks putting over Kenny before he actually made a move during the Moxley/Omega match. JR and Tony also put over their relationship multiple times. So it actually made sense from a continuity front for them to work together. Heyman just joins Roman out of nowhere after being with Brock forever with no real explanation. I honestly still have no idea why they are together. What does Lesnar think? It works right now though so I ain't mad about it but we can't say it wasn't sudden af lol.
> 
> Reigns may be the better heel to some at the moment but the Omega/Callis dynamic has been more entertaining and fleshed out because of all the different stuff they're doing with it (Invasion story, belt collector story, Bullet Club, Death Triangle, Moxley, Bucks allegiance, possibly NJPW, etc.) and the build up to the heel turn itself. Outside of the family story with Jey, everything else has been run of the mill and traditional as far as what they do with most heels on Roman's end. It doesn't feel like he has an entire Universe or ecosystem built around him like how it is with Omega right now. He's kind of just stuck in the SD bubble. Which is fine but compared to Omega I can't say the dynamic is better right now. They have promos in different places too which is a pet peeve I have with WWE. The beach house setting was nice. The mafia boss stuff is showing promise but it remains to be seen where they take it. If I'm being honest I can see Vince reverting him back into a babyface before next years Mania.
> 
> While Roman's turn has been great, there was no real build up to it. Omega killed Marko, walked out on Page, then killed Kiss, and had multiple interviews and segments where he dropped heel easter eggs before turning. We all saw it coming because he was tired of not being at the top for a year plus. Roman just came back one night and was a bad guy with Heyman out of nowhere after being loved by the fans post cancer return.


Have they not explained why Roman is suddenly with Heyman or is suddenly a heel..? Seriously?

That’s some Brandi Rhodes Nightmare Collective one minute, smiling kiss ass the next level storytelling bad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Have they not explained why Roman is suddenly with Heyman or is suddenly a heel..? Seriously?
> 
> That’s some Brandi Rhodes Nightmare Collective one minute, smiling kiss ass the next level storytelling bad.


Not that I remember. He just said that he was counseling Roman but that doesn't explain why he suddenly left Lesnar after being his advocate for like 4-5 years, which is the biggest question, or why Roman is a bad guy. There was no trigger. Seth Rollins for example had a trigger because he was being rejected by the audience and was mad about Team RAW losing at SSeries. I would have at least had Heyman go on about how Roman and Lesnar were the only guys to beat Taker at Mania or how he always saw the tribal ferociousness in Roman when he fought Lesnar, or how he got tired of Lesnar being a part time guy, etc. Roman is playing his role to perfection, I just wanted a little more content in explaining why he is so pissed off.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette's reviews are about to be hilarious this week
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352327589755576322*


The greatest bit about this video is JR, AEW’s most popular commentator, saying “Does it really matter” on national TV. 

I hope Cornette interviews JR for his post AEW shoot interview.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> The greatest bit about this video is JR, AEW’s most popular commentator, saying “Does it really matter” on national TV.
> 
> I hope Cornette interviews JR for his post AEW shoot interview.


I really think JR shouldn't be on _at all_ if he's burying the product, but yes his post AEW shoots are going to be godlike


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> I really think JR shouldn't be on _at all_ if he's burying the product, but yes his post AEW shoots are going to be godlike


TK can’t be happy with him saying stuff like that, JR is wrestling royalty though, he’s untouchable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Next week's card looks like hot garbage:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352371682833530882


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Next week's card looks like hot garbage:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352371682833530882


nope, that’s a good card

their taped shows are also always better


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Next week's card looks like hot garbage:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352371682833530882





LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, that’s a good card
> 
> their taped shows are also always better


Card looks great. Plus Britt Baker vs Shanna. 

Dax/Jungle Boy is gonna steal the show and Kingston/Archer should be a good fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Roman and Heyman duo was more sudden than the Omega and Callis duo. Callis was on AEW on commentary multiple weeks putting over Kenny before he actually made a move during the Moxley/Omega match. JR and Tony also put over their relationship multiple times. So it actually made sense from a continuity front for them to work together. Heyman just joins Roman out of nowhere after being with Brock forever with no real explanation. I honestly still have no idea why they are together. What does Lesnar think? It works right now though so I ain't mad about it but we can't say it wasn't sudden af lol.


Difference is Reigns and Heyman is being sold as a business relationship. Not a "he's like my dad" relationship. It would be like if they just revealed Jey was Romans cousin for that angle. 



> Reigns may be the better heel to some at the moment but the Omega/Callis dynamic has been more entertaining and fleshed out because of all the different stuff they're doing with it (Invasion story, belt collector story, Bullet Club, Death Triangle, Moxley, Bucks allegiance, possibly NJPW, etc.) and the build up to the heel turn itself. Outside of the family story with Jey, everything else has been run of the mill and traditional as far as what they do with most heels on Roman's end. It doesn't feel like he has an entire Universe or ecosystem built around him like how it is with Omega right now. He's kind of just stuck in the SD bubble. Which is fine but compared to Omega I can't say the dynamic is better right now. They have promos in different places too which is a pet peeve I have with WWE. The beach house setting was nice. The mafia boss stuff is showing promise but it remains to be seen where they take it. If I'm being honest I can see Vince reverting him back into a babyface before next years Mania.


I could see your point if Kenny was actually at the interesting part. The going to Impact stuff could be interesting if they weren't dragging their feet about him going after the title. Callis has power at Impact instead of doing a 6 way, Omega should've walked right in and took the title off Hard to Kill. It's Rich Swann who can't draw even with Kenny showing up. Taking the title off him is fine.


You say Romans angle remains to be seen, but really it is Kenny. Kenny's angle has a lot of working parts, but it's adding more questions while not really answering old ones. 



> While Roman's turn has been great, there was no real build up to it. Omega killed Marko, walked out on Page, then killed Kiss, and had multiple interviews and segments where he dropped heel easter eggs before turning. We all saw it coming because he was tired of not being at the top for a year plus. Roman just came back one night and was a bad guy with Heyman out of nowhere after being loved by the fans post cancer return.


But because everybody happened it was less surprising than Reigns turn. Nobody was expecting him back andn


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Have they not explained why Roman is suddenly with Heyman or is suddenly a heel..? Seriously?
> 
> That’s some Brandi Rhodes Nightmare Collective one minute, smiling kiss ass the next level storytelling bad.






prosperwithdeen said:


> Not that I remember. He just said that he was counseling Roman but that doesn't explain why he suddenly left Lesnar after being his advocate for like 4-5 years, which is the biggest question, or why Roman is a bad guy. There was no trigger. Seth Rollins for example had a trigger because he was being rejected by the audience and was mad about Team RAW losing at SSeries. I would have at least had Heyman go on about how Roman and Lesnar were the only guys to beat Taker at Mania or how he always saw the tribal ferociousness in Roman when he fought Lesnar, or how he got tired of Lesnar being a part time guy, etc. Roman is playing his role to perfection, I just wanted a little more content in explaining why he is so pissed off.







This is 2 weeks into the turn and the episode after he won the title.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Must. Defend. Roman.

Must. Defend. Roman.


I kid, I kid, @RapShepard


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Must. Defend. Roman.
> 
> Must. Defend. Roman.
> 
> ...


Reigns work speaks for itself, it's Janela I got to defend. One day people will realize he has all the ingredients to be an All Time Great low carder [emoji23].


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The 4 matches planned for next week are very nice:

-Shanna vs Britt Baker
-Dax Harwood vs Jungle Boy
-Eddie Kingston vs Lance Archer
-Good Brother and Young Bucks vs Dark Order (Uno, Grayson, Silver, Reynolds)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns work speaks for itself, it's Janela I got to defend. One day people will realize he has all the ingredients to be an All Time Great low carder [emoji23].


Do you really enjoy Janela? Hah 

I don’t despise him like most, but I don’t care for hardcore BS, which means he isn’t my cup of tea either. I just know there is an audience for that style.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd give Eddie a cheap win over Archer


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Do you really enjoy Janela? Hah
> 
> I don’t despise him like most, but I don’t care for hardcore BS, which means he isn’t my cup of tea either. I just know there is an audience for that style.


Yeah Janela is my guy, he reminds of the Jackass grew and that appeals to young teen me lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah Janela is my guy, he reminds of the Jackass grew and that appeals to young teen me lol


Haha. He would definitely in so well with that gang. Hah


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

*AEW Dynamite thoughts while watching along. 1/20/2021

Dark Order/Page vs. Chaos Project and Friends-* I didn't mind this opening segment at all, not my issue but the match was horrendous. It's a real shame because Adam Page can put on great matches but he's stuck with these talentless, spotty, bland guys in the Dark order and has no chance to shine. Good that Adam Page is not gonna be involved with the Dark Order anytime soon unless he's feuding with all of the guys for the next little while. Meh. *3/10*

-I love how Jericho still has this vibrant aura that he's had for so many years. I really didn't find MJF's line about "rats running in a microwave" funny, but maybe that's just not my brand of humour.

-Team Taz ripping on Darby and Sting interrupting the celebration was great. Looking forward to seeing where this feud goes. They're leaving me hanging and for the past couple of weeks I was left hanging while being bored but now, I'm finally invested.

- I hate that the Young Bucks are involved with Omega and Callis because I feel like they're bringing him and Omega down. Young Bucks aren't great actors nor are they interesting characters. More useful for forgettable filler and that segment honestly went on a little too long for me. Interesting, but I'm ready for The Bucks to just get told off by Omega so they can fuck off forever.

*Peter Avalon vs. Cody*- Did Peter get his gimmick from Val Venis? Lol. Cody Rhodes new music has a bit of hip hop mixed in? Never again, please. Next we'll see Cody shooting hoops with Shaq during his entrace. Decent match though aside from avalons selling being a bit weak. Liked the way this one flowed. *7/10

Nick Comoroto vs. Jon Moxley- T*his Nick guy seems interesting. I wonder if they'll be more of him or if this is just a Dark mainstay that won't be seen very often. Neat match, nothing special. Don't recall seeing Mox win with a sleeper hold before. Honestly Mox's mic skills aren't solid at all in this promo. I've definitely seen him do much better than this. But oh well at least the energy is there but he sounds pretty wooden on the mic after this match. took place. *6/10

- Pretty solid amount of promos so far watching this. We went from an Eddie Kingston segment to seeing more from Don Callis with Omega.

Matt Sydal & Top Flight vs. Matt Hardy & Private Party- *I can't stand either of these teams. But at least Matt Hardy and Sydal are there. I don't mind either of those two. Another one of these scenarios where it seems like they're just overdoing everything. I do like Top Flight in the ring at times, Private Party is just sloppy over all. "When Tony Shivanoe digs its it.. digged..." says Jr. "Errr no dug" chimes in the other commentator. LOL. Time for JR to retire. Hold on a second is this a 20 minute match? And thank god this thing is over. At least it was better than the opening match. *4/10

Leyla Hirsch vs. Penelope Ford-* Chuck is their butler now? Haha, that actually feels like a suitable role for him. This match is also another example of a match that shouldn't go on this long. Penelope is not impressive at all to me as a wrestler. Personality & promos is what I care for most in wrestling but still, I like Penelope. I really hope there's more for Miro and I couldn't really care less for Sabian. I'm assuming the match had to go on longer to show that Hirsch is a pretty decent wrestler? I still don't see the purpose of the length. Taking up way too much time. *2.5/10

- *But anyway forgetting that match filler. That segment was pretty cool. Probably the coolest thing I've seen Miro do in a while. I like how Chuck is in Miros services. If they're gonna use Best Friends use them correctly. Don't turn them into superhero dorks getting rides from their mom in their minivan. That was cute, but def a gimmick that has always seemed to have had an expiry date.

*- *Great to see Kenny Omega and friends so heavily featured. This was kinda what Mox seemed to have been lacking during his run and part of that was due to circumstances of Covid. I'm all about seeing Penta choked and mutilated with Omegas boot  Moment of the night thus far. I'm eager to see how this Impact relationship develops and that's a good feeling to have.

Lmao at Sammy Hagar getting to speak before the match.

Jericho/MJF vs. Sammy Hagar vs. Santana and Ortiz- Santana botched that dropkick and Hager had to sell that? Good god. Lots of near falls in this match, and the pacing was decent compared to other tag matches. (there were way too many tonight) But damn the execution was fairly poor. *5/10*

Overall: I really liked seeing Team Taz, Inner circle and Miro developments. Team Taz has been the most consistent out of these three storylines, so I'm glad to be seeing more things happening for all those guys. Omega is also being booked very strongly. I didn't like all of the filler matches they went on a little too long for me and that makes me realize that they could've done so much more for Mox, Archer and others (promo wise) But overall it was an okay show, not bad, not mediocre. This is the fair rating to give. *6/10*

And... please fire the Bucks they suck.

Good night.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

After watching hangman this week on dynamite I'm sad to see that hangman has gradually lost everything that made him a cool character at the beginning of 2020 because of iffy booking,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Roman and Heyman duo was more sudden than the Omega and Callis duo. Callis was on AEW on commentary multiple weeks putting over Kenny before he actually made a move during the Moxley/Omega match. JR and Tony also put over their relationship multiple times. So it actually made sense from a continuity front for them to work together. Heyman just joins Roman out of nowhere after being with Brock forever with no real explanation. I honestly still have no idea why they are together. What does Lesnar think? It works right now though so I ain't mad about it but we can't say it wasn't sudden af lol.
> 
> Reigns may be the better heel to some at the moment but the Omega/Callis dynamic has been more entertaining and fleshed out because of all the different stuff they're doing with it (Invasion story, belt collector story, Bullet Club, Death Triangle, Moxley, Bucks allegiance, possibly NJPW, etc.) and the build up to the heel turn itself. Outside of the family story with Jey, everything else has been run of the mill and traditional as far as what they do with most heels on Roman's end. It doesn't feel like he has an entire Universe or ecosystem built around him like how it is with Omega right now. He's kind of just stuck in the SD bubble. Which is fine but compared to Omega I can't say the dynamic is better right now. They have promos in different places too which is a pet peeve I have with WWE. The beach house setting was nice. The mafia boss stuff is showing promise but it remains to be seen where they take it. If I'm being honest I can see Vince reverting him back into a babyface before next years Mania.
> 
> While Roman's turn has been great, there was no real build up to it. Omega killed Marko, walked out on Page, then killed Kiss, and had multiple interviews and segments where he dropped heel easter eggs before turning. We all saw it coming because he was tired of not being at the top for a year plus. Roman just came back one night and was a bad guy with Heyman out of nowhere after being loved by the fans post cancer return.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Difference is Reigns and Heyman is being sold as a business relationship. Not a "he's like my dad" relationship. It would be like if they just revealed Jey was Romans cousin for that angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Omega and Callis is business-related too, maybe even more so with them going to Impact and using their influence to increase viewer traffic towards the company whether in kayfabe or real.

-So feuding with Moxley and Death Triangle and going to Impact is not an interesting part of the story? This is Part 1. 

-They both have a long run in front of them and a lot remains to be seen from both guys, but when I look at the potential of Kenny's run through 2021 just given all the seeds planted in different areas, it is clear that a lot is about to happen. I can't see anything on the horizon for Roman except for Daniel Bryan.



RapShepard said:


> This is 2 weeks into the turn and the episode after he won the title.


This still doesn't tell us anything lol, he said he was consulting Roman but why? He essentially hated Roman for the entirety of the Lesnar feud and now they're cool? What triggered Roman to go bad after his COVID absence? The same way that AEW is not telling us anything as of yet with Darby and Sting's relationship is how I feel about Roman/Heyman. In both scenarios they're just together for some reason and no one knows why.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


It's nice to hear his POV and learn that he always wanted to be a heel. Thanks for posting. Still leaves me with questions on why he joined Heyman though and why Lesnar is not being talked about given their history.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Botches aside, I enjoyed the episode. I love storylines and character work and both were present in the show. Loved the Kenny Omega/Callie/Youngbucks stuff. I think it's all an Elite ploy to get Mox to trust the Youngbucks so they can betray him and turn heel. 

Hangman Dark Order stuff was done very nicely. I can see elite beating the shit out of DO next week and Hangman making the save and maybe even joining the group.

Mox match and promo was solid. Did its job.

Cody match was unnecessarily long, skipped all of it till the end. It's kind of refreshing that Cody is not all over the place in every feud.

Darby Sting/ Team Taz stuff needs to be presented a bit differently now. It's the same stuff with Taz always interrupting. 

Lionsault botch aside, good mainevent match. Sammy had a stellar showing. Inner circle stuff has me very interested. MJF has penetrated IC completely and Im pretty sure he will manipulate Jericho into kicking Sammy out. Sammy was the face through out the match and was red hot. Once Sammy is out I can see MJF turning the rest of the IC against jericho right after. 

Lots of storyline development this episode. I liked it overall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> -Omega and Callis is business-related too, maybe even more so with them going to Impact and using their influence to increase viewer traffic towards the company whether in kayfabe or real.
> 
> -So feuding with Moxley and Death Triangle and going to Impact is not an interesting part of the story? This is Part 1.
> 
> ...


*Well firstly, Paul heyman, while feuding with Roman Reigns during The Road to WrestleMania in 2015, candidly stated on ESPN and other media outlets that he would love to work with Roman in the future. He also spoke very highly of him and his family. People on this site wrote that off as Heyman promoting the match, but it was obviously true the whole time, so there's history there.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well firstly, Paul heyman, while feuding with Roman Reigns during The Road to WrestleMania in 2015, candidly stated on ESPN and other media outlets that he would love to work with Roman in the future. He also spoke very highly of him and his family. People on this site wrote that off as Heyman promoting the match, but it was obviously true the whole time, so there's history there.*


That makes sense then, helps tie it together a little more. I just wish they would have reiterated that ESPN content in a SD promo early on, but it’s all good I’m past that point seeing as the duo has been working so well, I only brought it up because I was comparing dynamics between them and Omega/Callis.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> -Omega and Callis is business-related too, maybe even more so with them going to Impact and using their influence to increase viewer traffic towards the company whether in kayfabe or real.
> 
> -So feuding with Moxley and Death Triangle and going to Impact is not an interesting part of the story? This is Part 1.
> 
> ...


Well I already told you what I think of Death Triangle am not a fan, especially Fenix lol. It's part 1, but I think him dominating some Impact folk and becoming Impact champion fairly quickly would've helped the alleged belt collector gimmick more. I'd come Revolution he still doesn't have an extra belt then it's a dud.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Smackdown thread only has 5 pages. They could use you guys' discussion about Smackdown over there LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Well I already told you what I think of Death Triangle am not a fan, especially Fenix lol. It's part 1, but I think him dominating some Impact folk and becoming Impact champion fairly quickly would've helped the alleged belt collector gimmick more. I'd come Revolution he still doesn't have an extra belt then it's a dud.


Yeah I know you hate Fenix lol, I don't think it would be a dud, the storyline/angle on Dynamite is far more than just collecting belts just seeing that he's feuding with both Mox and Death Triangle with the Bucks allegiance in question and Good Brothers invading. Hangman may even get involved soon with that 8 man tag happening next week. I hope they hold off on that though. Impact is gonna want to increase their buy rates too so I honestly don't see Omega winning the Impact title until their next PPV in April honestly. He may have been premature in saying he was gonna be the "belt collector" because we may have to wait longer than expected to see him walking out with the AEW Title, TNA Title, and AAA Title all at once. It'll happen just not immediately, but there's no rush for me.



Geeee said:


> Smackdown thread only has 5 pages. They could use you guys' discussion about Smackdown over there LOL


Lol I know right


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353045266253946880
Looking like a good show next week leading into Beach Break. Mox gets so much promo time though, I want to hear more from PAC.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353045266253946880
> Looking like a good show next week leading into Beach Break. Mox gets so much promo time though, I want to hear more from PAC.


You have the goddamn audacity to complain about MOXLEY’s tv time, and you DEFEND Cody rHHHodes!?

This is a rib, right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You have the goddamn audacity to complain about MOXLEY’s tv time, and you DEFEND Cody rHHHodes!?
> 
> This is a rib, right?


Lol honestly both Mox and Cody need some of their promo time cut. Feels like PAC is the only one that doesn't get promo time in the company amongst everyone who can speak. MJF, Starks, Jericho, Kingston, Bucks, Britt Baker, Hangman, FTR, etc all get plenty of promos or backstage interview time but PAC who is awesome on the mic has gotten almost none since he's come back. I want to hear him talking shit about Omega and their AEW history.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Smackdown thread only has 5 pages. They could use you guys' discussion about Smackdown over there LOL


Yeah, I just never have time to actually watch Smackdown live like I do RAW and AEW. For years it worked out since it sucked but now I wish they would switch RAW and Smackdown heh.

On a side note, I like the Kenny/Callis and the Roman/Heyman stuff. Not everything needs to be one vs the other. I want both shows to be good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353794777242734592


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353794777242734592


If someone could create the next show topic please!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Ignoring the overdone 8-10 man tags that AEW does, I actually think this one could have some good story progression. My thought is that the Bucks/GB win and Omega/Callis come out to celebrate with them. After the match and as the Bucks go to leave, the Good Brothers keep beating down Silver/Reynolds and Omega joins in on Uno. The Bucks try to pull the GB off, but the beating continues. Hangman runs out to help his Dark Order friends, but ends up standing next to the Bucks across from Omega/GB.

This puts Hangman back into Omega's view and plays off the elites previous history. It can then set up a 6 man match where Hangman has to try to trust his former friends and teases the eventual Omega vs Hangman AEW championship match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> If someone could create the next show topic please!


I think CJ updates it like 24 hours before


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Ignoring the overdone 8-10 man tags that AEW does, I actually think this one could have some good story progression. My thought is that the Bucks/GB win and Omega/Callis come out to celebrate with them. After the match and as the Bucks go to leave, the Good Brothers keep beating down Silver/Reynolds and Omega joins in on Uno. The Bucks try to pull the GB off, but the beating continues. Hangman runs out to help his Dark Order friends, but ends up standing next to the Bucks across from Omega/GB.
> 
> This puts Hangman back into Omega's view and plays off the elites previous history. It can then set up a 6 man match where Hangman has to try to trust his former friends and teases the eventual Omega vs Hangman AEW championship match.


I wouldn't hate that. Mainly because I love the idea of Hangman running out to help Silver and Reynolds, but hey, it also connects all of Hangmans storylines together. I'm into it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I think CJ updates it like 24 hours before


This current thread was created last Monday at 6am. Week prior was Monday the 11th 6am-ish. New Years Smash was created Monday January 4th before 3am.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This current thread was created last Monday at 6am. Week prior was Monday the 11th 6am-ish. New Years Smash was created Monday January 4th before 3am.


If someone can give me the card with the fancy graphics I'll close this and pin up the 1/27 show.


----------

